# When not knitting I enjoy painting



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

Seems that several of us also enjoy art. Here are two of my recent watercolors. I had not painted for over 10 years and got "the bug" again.
Hope you like them. Sometime I want to knit a sweater from one of my paintings.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

very lovely paintings


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Great paintings. I would love to have that talent.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful paintings.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty. You are a talented person for sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! those are beautiful!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Fantastic! I admire people who can draw and paint as I have zero talent for those arts. Do you work from a photograph?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wonderful artwork!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful. Such talent


----------



## shmily032564 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice..I love to paint and knit but haven't painted in a while..


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!!!!! You have such talent.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures. You have amazing talent.


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, I work from photos I have taken usually. The dog pix was taken by our son. Also enjoy doing still life such as fruit, veggies, leaves, fall pumpkins, etc that I set up. Thanks to everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You've got so much talent. Your paintings are exceptional.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my they are beautiful. You are a true artist. As all of us in our own way.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

How beautiful they are!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Watercolors are my favorite medium.....Yours are beautifully done...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Knitsie. You do amazing painting. Very beautiful...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knitsie said:


> Seems that several of us also enjoy art. Here are two of my recent watercolors. I had not painted for over 10 years and got "the bug" again.
> Hope you like them. Sometime I want to knit a sweater from one of my paintings.


Just beautiful!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

You are very talented. Glad to see you're painting again!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Very talented.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

knitsie said:


> Seems that several of us also enjoy art. Here are two of my recent watercolors. I had not painted for over 10 years and got "the bug" again.
> Hope you like them. Sometime I want to knit a sweater from one of my paintings.


Real talent! Beautiful paintings! Pleased to hear you,ve picked up your brushes again! X :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! You have great talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just beautiful! I'm trying watercolors and embarrassingly it looks like a first grader did it.
How long have you been painting?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

You certainly have a talent for painting, beautiful work


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice paintings


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

What an amazing talent you have there. They are just beautiful. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! What a talent you have


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Both pictures are beautifully done!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your watercolors are beautiful. I paint with acrylics, and find when I try watercolors, they always end up looking like acrylic paintings. I would love to get the soft, almost translucent look of your paintings! Is there a secret?


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Spectacular!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful work. I admire your talent


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great work, you are very talented!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

such beautiful detail!!! love both paintings!


----------



## Kymbo (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow wonderful painting you are very talented


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the Weimaraner.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful.....


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

So beautiful! Share some more, if u can. You have inspired me.... I started painting some in oils, and bounced to knitting. Someone said watercolor is a master's medium...I find that it has a mind of it's own, and you have so beautifully "tamed" it. lol


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

To answer Marylou12's question- I started painting about 30 years ago! My first instructor said that you must paint over10 acres of paper before you become comfortable and more proficient!! Just like with knitting, the more you do, the easier and more natural it becomes.


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

to answer mperrone, I water down my paints and start with a light wash of color then keep adding the details with darker tones. I often have some 'negative' painting used as well.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so impressed with your talent! Your work is outstanding.
Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful paintings!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! For not painting for 10 years, you sure picked it back up beautifully! I'm afraid my technique needs some work before I get back to the level I was at when I moved.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

You can give photographer Wegman a run for his money!!! LOVE how you captured the eyes.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

You are so talented! Lovely paintings!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Forget the knitting! Your paintings are stupendous!!!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Really lovely! I'm slowly learning watercolor - not so easy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I love the weimaraner! (I miss mine). Your painting is superb!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I wish I had your talent for painting. Such beautiful creations.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

knitsie said:


> To answer Marylou12's question- I started painting about 30 years ago! My first instructor said that you must paint over10 acres of paper before you become comfortable and more proficient!! Just like with knitting, the more you do, the easier and more natural it becomes.


My cousin has been painting for about 10 years and does such a nice job. She told me she couldn't paint a toothpick when she started.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

You paint beautifully! I can't even draw a stick figure so I really admire you for having artistic talent.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Your paintings are lovely. When I am not knitting, I enjoy watercolor painting also.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jaymbee said:


> Your paintings are lovely. When I am not knitting, I enjoy watercolor painting also.


Please jaymbee! show us some of your water colour paintings! ... Love Art! xx


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

So glad you are pursuing your painting again, very nice!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

You should keep up with the painting. They are just beautiful!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You have a wonderful talent. I could not do anything like that if you paid me a million dollars. They are beautiful paintings.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting your wonderful paintings. They are excellent. 
I wish more people just tried taking a beginner class in painting. I have seen so many become surprised that they can paint. Check out your local community centers....or senior centers. They offer classes without costing much. Painting is so relaxing....ummm...just like knitting.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

You do beautiful work! So real looking!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you're quite good


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

You are blessed to have such a talent! Amazing work!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Me to, I'm into soft pastels at the moment.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What beautiful paintings!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

These are great . I admire anyone who can paint this well .


----------

